

Ask HN: Any graphic design folks here want Adobe software - cdvonstinkpot

I&#x27;m desperately in need of money, &amp; am trying to find someone who&#x27;ll buy my Adobe CS4 Master Collection software package. I paid over $3,500.00 years ago, &amp; am now pricing it at ~75% less at $750.<p>According to Adobe, to transfer a license both parties must fill out a &#x27;transfer of ownership&#x27; form, which I&#x27;ll provide my copy with your software, than you can finish that up with snail mail.<p>I&#x27;m offering it as a trackable package to help ward off anyone who would try to cheat me.<p>-Thanks
======
ofcapl_
is that offer still available? please e-mail me with info at
letstalk@lukaszkups.net

------
cdvonstinkpot
Mods please delete this post.

